# Setup for Chile Rose Tarantula - complete begginer!



## Numnut (Aug 6, 2011)

Hiya, new to the forum, looking for some help and advice on the setup for a sub adult chile rose. I have done lots of research on caring for them, but still have lots of questions!

I am putting together my setup at the moment, so far I have...

This Faunarium - Exo Terra Standard Faunarium Large: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

This Substarate - Zoo Med Reptile Eco Earth Coconut Substrate Block: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

Are these two items suitable?

Also I am having trouble deciding on the size/power of heat mat to put on the wall of the Faunarium, would this one be sufficient? - 
Pro Rep Heat Mat 4W: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

Hope any experienced keepers can help me out! many thanks :2thumb:

(I have also posted in newbie, was not sure which place was best)


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

This should all be ok. You might have to be careful using a heat mat with a plastic tank, glass would probably be the best, but the plastic could work.

Apart from that it should all be ok:2thumb:


----------



## Numnut (Aug 6, 2011)

Brilliant.. thankyou! I have lots of other questions:

1. Are thermometers/hydrometers a must buy? I read conflicting info on this.

2. Should I wet the eco earth or leave it dry for a chile rose?


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Thermometers are a good idea, so you know when to add extra heat. Hygrometers are also a good idea, not essiantal but good to know when to add extra humidty

You should wet it a bit, as this will increase humidty, but again a hygrometer would tell you when to wet it to add humidty


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

You won't need a heat mat, especially at this time of year. 

Edit: Also personally for me a thermometer and hydrometer are a waste, just leave the substrate dry with the water bowl and that's the humidity and I have never used a heat mat for mine and have also never measured temperature, as long as you're not freezing, she won't be either. 

Both of those are fine, you'll need a water bowl to fill with water, and some kind of hide. I use flower pots for this, they are the perfect size.


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

If you have a heat mat, you will need to run it on a thermostat (and have a separate thermometer in the tank to check it's calibrated correctly). If you don't have the thermostat it can get too hot for the T and kill it.

Tho tbh I don't have any additional heat on my Chili Rose, they seem to do fine at room temp (esp in summer), providing you've got decent central heating.

And the faunarium is fine, I've got mine in one of those atm. You'll need a water dish and a bit of bark/greenery to give it a bit of shelter tho.


----------



## Numnut (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you very much for your advice! My home is central heated, and my little friend will be kept in my bedroom, so it will never be cold.

I have ordered my faunarium and substrate, so I guess just the water bowl for humidity, a nice hide, some plants and such and Im good to get the chile?

I have contacted my local pet shop, and they are happy to sell me a few large crickets every week, this will save me having to house the crickets too.

Are there any other top tips or must do's for a first timer? :2thumb:


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

I think a faunarium will do just fine.
I have them and never have any problems, they are much cheaper and weigh a lot less than glass, so easy for maintenance, they also allow for good ventilation. Which will help prevent mould if you ever try a T that requires amore humid environment.
Would recommend a mat stat for use with a heat mat. I saw a thread on here a couple of years ago where the heat mat had melted the plastic tub completely.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Numnut said:


> Thank you very much for your advice! My home is central heated, and my little friend will be kept in my bedroom, so it will never be cold.
> 
> I have ordered my faunarium and substrate, so I guess just the water bowl for humidity, a nice hide, some plants and such and Im good to get the chile?
> 
> ...


Can't think of any! They are a really lovely species to keep, for me anyway! People seem to have mixed emotions about these, some can be too aggressive, some can be too docile. Mines perfect. :flrt:

You might want to get yourself some long 12 inch tweezers, they will be a god send when you've got the cleaning out cricket balls and poop! 

you won't need to clean her out often, once every year or two as long as you keep on top of the maintinance.


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Not much else, just let your tarantula settle in for about a week before you do to much with him/her. Also have fun with him/her


----------



## Numnut (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks guys and girls! And good idea about the tweezers, I never thought of that.

I have no shops near me where I can purchase my chile, so I am having to order online. Was a bit worried about having a live creature posted, but I guess thats how they all get into the country in the first place.

Has anyone ordered tarantulas online before?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Numnut said:


> Thanks guys and girls! And good idea about the tweezers, I never thought of that.
> 
> I have no shops near me where I can purchase my chile, so I am having to order online. Was a bit worried about having a live creature posted, but I guess thats how they all get into the country in the first place.
> 
> Has anyone ordered tarantulas online before?


Yeah plenty of times and they have all been fine, as long as the person you're buying from has good feedback you should be fine! 

Snowgoose on here does imports and has chillis really cheap, also The Spider Shop normally have some kind of chilli rose knocking about.


----------



## Numnut (Aug 6, 2011)

Thankyou vivalabam, the spidershop was one I was looking at, the other was here - Chile Rose Tarantula - Grammostola rosea

Sorry for all these silly questions, but I would hate to harm my tarantula in anyway just through not knowing stuff for sure!....

Would this water bowl be big enough for what I need? - Reptile Water Bowl - especially good as a water bowl for scorpions and spiders and for filling with Aqua-Gel - 6 × 1.5 × 4.5 cm: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah The Spider Shop is great I use them all the time and they are next day delivery, they have a few Chile roses in just ask for a Female in the notes box on checkout. You can order all your bits there as well like your housing and substrate.



*Lee if you read this I want discount on my next purchase*


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Don't buy a waterbowl use a old jam jar lid or coffee lid.


----------



## Numnut (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks, I kinda like the look of the water bowl on amazon, was just unsure of what size was sufficient.

I had a look on the spider shop, but cant seem to find any hides on there.

Thanks for the info about asking for a female, thats another thing I was worried about, as I read males do not live that long.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Any of the bottom five on here are perfect for you personally I recommend the Grammostola north sp they are fantastic Sub Adult & Adult Tarantulas - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes that waterbowl is fine mate.


Remember if you go on ebay you can get everything you want and usually a lot more cheaper


----------



## Numnut (Aug 6, 2011)

I found two hides to chose from, I prefer the look of the wood one, but am not sure wich size is better... are they both ok for size, or is the wood one too small?

wood - Zoomed Hubba Hut Natural Hide Medium 0829: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

resin - Small Hide Out Cave: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## Numnut (Aug 6, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> Yes that waterbowl is fine mate.


Thanks Colosseum! :2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Wood one is fine, Chiles are always out in the open so may not even use the hide at all but its there if they do.


----------



## Numnut (Aug 6, 2011)

Brilliant!

A BIG thanks to everyone who posted help and advice, It has answered alot of my concerns, I think I will get my chile from the spidershop as suggested, I like the fact you can ask for a female if possible.

I will post up a pic when I have everything sorted for anyone that is interested to see how it turns out.

Thanks again!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Numnut (Aug 6, 2011)

I thought of another question! I sometimes work late into the night, when this is the case, shall I cover the container with something to block out the room lights so its like night time for the chile?


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it. No need to cover it up. The Chile will use the hide if it wants to. These guys are pretty hardy and won't be bothered by you working or your lights as long as they are not directly over the faunarium.


----------



## Numnut (Aug 6, 2011)

Cool, thanks for that!


----------



## aurora24 (Jul 8, 2010)

hey this is our rose set up she has lived happily in here for 2 years and has been mated so fingers crossed


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Numnut said:


> I thought of another question! I sometimes work late into the night, when this is the case, shall I cover the container with something to block out the room lights so its like night time for the chile?


I never cover mine up, light doesn't seem to bother them, and if you have a hide they can always go in there if they don't like it.


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

aurora24 said:


> hey this is our rose set up she has lived happily in here for 2 years and has been mated so fingers crossed
> image
> image


Living Proof........


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Mines a bit more simple!


----------



## Numnut (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for them pics, they are very helpful! Very nice homes you have made there :2thumb:

I cant wait to get my setup done now, looking forward to starting a new hobby, the plants look nice too in your pics.

Can you play about with the decor without causing the chile any distress? and also, if you want to add rocks etc. that you find, should you boil them first to kill any germs?...


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Numnut said:


> Thanks for them pics, they are very helpful! Very nice homes you have made there :2thumb:
> 
> I cant wait to get my setup done now, looking forward to starting a new hobby, the plants look nice too in your pics.
> 
> Can you play about with the decor without causing the chile any distress? and also, if you want to add rocks etc. that you find, should you boil them first to kill any germs?...


Best to do the sorting out before you put in the T, You can do stuff to it after but it's best to do it before. 

Yeah it's best to give it a wash before you put it in, kill off and nasties.


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds like your getting the hang of it now. Your own advice is good. Have you been searching the interweb for care sheets too????
Please post a few pics when you get your new T.


----------



## aurora24 (Jul 8, 2010)

Numnut said:


> Thanks for them pics, they are very helpful! Very nice homes you have made there :2thumb:
> 
> I cant wait to get my setup done now, looking forward to starting a new hobby, the plants look nice too in your pics.
> 
> Can you play about with the decor without causing the chile any distress? and also, if you want to add rocks etc. that you find, should you boil them first to kill any germs?...


yeah we move stuff around occasionally but she is a rather grumpy rose, and yes we boil any rocks we want to use just to be on the safe side : victory:


----------



## Numnut (Aug 6, 2011)

matt748 said:


> Sounds like your getting the hang of it now. Your own advice is good. Have you been searching the interweb for care sheets too????
> Please post a few pics when you get your new T.


Thanks to all for the advice! Yeah, I spent the last week researching how to care for a chile, last thing I wanted was to harm it in any way.

This forum is most helpful, I posted on another (which I wont mention here) with some questions, and someone came along and told me "If you need this much help you shouldnt own one!"....

The only thing is, I have not told my girlfriend yet.... hehehe:whistling2:

Will be sure to post some pics for you to see.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Numnut said:


> Thanks to all for the advice! Yeah, I spent the last week researching how to care for a chile, last thing I wanted was to harm it in any way.
> 
> This forum is most helpful, I posted on another (which I wont mention here) with some questions, and someone came along and told me "If you need this much help you shouldnt own one!"....
> 
> ...


It's ok we're friendly... Most of the time! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Haha I'm sure she will be fine with it, just make sure it's in a secure tank and I'm sure she'll get used to it, my OH did!


----------



## Numnut (Aug 6, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> It's ok we're friendly... Most of the time! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Haha I'm sure she will be fine with it, just make sure it's in a secure tank and I'm sure she'll get used to it, my OH did!


Im sure it will be fine, we are not living together at the mo! Last time I suggested getting one, she said she would not come round anymore.....

But Im too sexy for her to keep that promise!!!:lol2:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Large tweezers, very handy...Especially for when your interest grows and you move on to more feisty species......

30cm 12" Stainless Steel Reptile Plant Feeding Tweezers | eBay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Huge-Twee...ccessories_2&hash=item20bbbee8bb#ht_772wt_905


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

Numnut said:


> I have contacted my local pet shop, and they are happy to sell me a few large crickets every week, this will save me having to house the crickets too.


Everything you have done is perfect except the heat mat is just not needed & with no heat mat you dont need a stat & what you posted above about crickets.
For most types of T, 1 cricket per week is considered over-feeding. 1 crix per fortnight is better but you dont have to stick with crix. You can feed cockroaches, woodlice, moths, locusts, catterpillars, beetles, etc. ANY insects will do. Steer clear of mealworms & morioworms, there was a post recently about these actually EATING THE T!
Also, there are hundreds of threads about Grammys not feeding, T's are a law unto themselves when it comes to feeding. They will fast on a whim for long periods, mine hasnt eaten since Feb this year & they have been known to fast for up to 2 years. If you dont want your insects going to waste you may wish to consider a more aggressive feeding T like L. Parahybana (salmon pink birdeater) or C. Cyaneopubescens (GBB/greenbottle blue). Because these 2 eat more, they grow faster - salmon pinks often reach 6 inch legspan within their first year.


----------



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

VenomX51 said:


> If you have a heat mat, you will need to run it on a thermostat (and have a separate thermometer in the tank to check it's calibrated correctly). If you don't have the thermostat it can get too hot for the T and kill it.
> 
> Tho tbh I don't have any additional heat on my Chili Rose, they seem to do fine at room temp (esp in summer), providing you've got decent central heating.
> 
> And the faunarium is fine, I've got mine in one of those atm. You'll need a water dish and a bit of bark/greenery to give it a bit of shelter tho.


i have bin wandering about the heat , at the moment the weather is warm enough for them to be comfortable but as all brits know it gets pretty freaking cold in the uk in winter, and leaving the central heating on will cost a bomb , and i know you cant cover the faunariums up due lack of ventilation , so any ideas on keeping them warm without leaving your heating on constantly and which is safe for the T 

i know heating matts work but it gets really really cold here sometimes


----------



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

Numnut said:


> Im sure it will be fine, we are not living together at the mo! Last time I suggested getting one, she said she would not come round anymore.....
> 
> But Im too sexy for her to keep that promise!!!:lol2:


hahaha thats exactly what my girlfriend said , i told her i wanted a T, and she said "no!!!" ,i just said " o sorry honey you misunderstood , i wasnt asking your permisson i'm getting one " and as soon as i got it she wanted to see it


----------



## Numnut (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the additional info! I read on lots of care guides that 3-4 crickets per week was what you should feed a tarantula, but you say only 1 cricket can be considered over feeding?...

What amount of food does everyone feed their chile? Would like to know what amount is best before I start feeding :hmm:


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

The feeding of the T is all going to depend on T itself, Size, temperament etc. Each one is different and just because i have a T that eats everything and anything thats put in with it, doesn't mean your will. 
The advice you have read so far seems to be good advice to me. 
1 cricket a week is not enough for any T's i have come across before, but that doesn't mean thats that law. 
I think you have a good idea as to whats required to start you off. Your picking quite a hardy T to start with and you sound like a sensible bloke.
Try your Chile with one or two crickets relative to the size of it and see what happens. If it eats them, great. If not remove the cricket/crickets after 24hrs say and try again in a day or so. 
You will soon get a little routine which suits you and the T.


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Numnut said:


> Thanks for the additional info! I read on lots of care guides that 3-4 crickets per week was what you should feed a tarantula, but you say only 1 cricket can be considered over feeding?...
> 
> What amount of food does everyone feed their chile? Would like to know what amount is best before I start feeding :hmm:


I offer mine a food item just a little bit smaller than the spiders body length once a week (usually a locust of some kind for my larger T's), then remove either the live food or the left overs the next morning. It sometimes only feeds ever 2 weeks tho, but I like to offer it something.

Nothing wrong with feeding it smaller items, just put a few in. They tend to kill a bunch then all together

The main rule is don't leave food in there for more than one night. It can stress and potentially hurt the T, and they'll foul up the substrate very quickly. Not only that but it's really hard to track how much and how often your T is feeding.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

spidersnake said:


> Everything you have done is perfect except the heat mat is just not needed & with no heat mat you dont need a stat & what you posted above about crickets.
> For most types of T, 1 cricket per week is considered over-feeding. 1 crix per fortnight is better but you dont have to stick with crix. You can feed cockroaches, woodlice, moths, locusts, catterpillars, beetles, etc. ANY insects will do. *Steer clear of mealworms & morioworms, there was a post recently about these actually EATING THE T!*
> Also, there are hundreds of threads about Grammys not feeding, T's are a law unto themselves when it comes to feeding. They will fast on a whim for long periods, mine hasnt eaten since Feb this year & they have been known to fast for up to 2 years. If you dont want your insects going to waste you may wish to consider a more aggressive feeding T like L. Parahybana (salmon pink birdeater) or C. Cyaneopubescens (GBB/greenbottle blue). Because these 2 eat more, they grow faster - salmon pinks often reach 6 inch legspan within their first year.



Rubbish mine have been fed on Morios for like 9 years with no problems, but only a prat would put one in for slings to feed on.


I have a Chile rose RCF that has not fed in 2 years but has drank plenty.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> Rubbish mine have been fed on Morios for like 9 years with no problems, but only a prat would put one in for slings to feed on.
> 
> 
> I have a Chile rose RCF that has not fed in 2 years but has drank plenty.


Yeah, I feed mealies and wax worms now and then. The thing I've found with mealworms is you need to make sure the spider takes it and if it doesn't then remove it. I wouldn't put them in with slings either but with larger T's they're fine......


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

Colosseum said:


> Rubbish mine have been fed on Morios for like 9 years with no problems, but only a prat would put one in for slings to feed on.
> 
> 
> I have a Chile rose RCF that has not fed in 2 years but has drank plenty.


The thread was only last week & it WAS slings that the mealies ate. The OP of that thread lost 4 slings in 1 night. Personally I wouldnt risk it esp as I have other things to feed mealies & morios to.

Read 'Mealworm Warning' by Forrest Floor


----------



## Numnut (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for that! I will try feeding it a few crickets a week and see how it goes :2thumb:


----------



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

Numnut said:


> Thanks for that! I will try feeding it a few crickets a week and see how it goes :2thumb:


hi numnut , i had alot of conflicting advice on this so what i've decided is to just feed them 1 cricket every 4 days than that way you can keep an eye on there feeding pattern and if she stops eating it'll be more noticeable as you have a pattern

i really recommend keeping a log book or diary and just making notes of which days they've eaten plus any odd behavior

one more thing , i was advised that locusts arent good coz they contain a bacteria which will eventually kill the T


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spidersnake said:


> The thread was only last week & it WAS slings that the mealies ate. The OP of that thread lost 4 slings in 1 night. Personally I wouldnt risk it esp as I have other things to feed mealies & morios to.
> 
> Read 'Mealworm Warning' by Forrest Floor


You can crush the head first, problem solved? I think this is another case of you exaggerating things... It can happen, same with any feeder food, there's been topics of crickets killing Ts as well. 

As slings I crush the head of food, as dults I make sure the T has the food and don't leave anything in over night if my T doesn't look interested. 

I feed all my Ts once a week, thgey get either brown or black crickets and if they are looking a bit too fat, I leave them until next week.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

I feed my Rosea large locusts offered once or twice a week, she doesnt eat much tho to be honest and hasnt eaten in over a month. Roseas can be a bit like pet rocks at times...i wouldnt change mine at all tho lovely little T


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

spidersnake said:


> The thread was only last week & it WAS slings that the mealies ate. The OP of that thread lost 4 slings in 1 night. Personally I wouldnt risk it esp as I have other things to feed mealies & morios to.
> 
> Read 'Mealworm Warning' by Forrest Floor



Yes I read it and laughed because the tool put mealworms in with small slings I mean a bit of common sense really is needed.

But the OP of this is not dealing with slings are they, they will be getting a Chile Rose sub/adult and a mealworm is no problem for them if they eat it or not.


----------

